# John Shower



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

John Shower, English Puritan (1657 -- 1715) entered the ministry upon the advice of Thomas Manton after studying at Edward Veale's academy. He preached first at Thomas Vincent's church. He served as an assistant to Vincent Alsop for a time, preached with John Howe at Utrecht (later serving as an assistant to Howe in London) and Joseph Hill in Rotterdam, and later succeeded Samuel Annesley as Tuesday lecturer at Salters' Hall. 

He was the author of _Serious Reflections on Time and Eternity_ and _God's Thoughts and Ways are above Ours_ (sermons on Isaiah 55.7-9), among other works.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 6, 2007)

The volume by Shower on forgiveness ("God's Ways and Thoughts Are Above Ours, Especially in the Forgiveness of Sins") is a first-rate book, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

Don Kistler said:


> The volume by Shower on forgiveness ("God's Ways and Thoughts Are Above Ours, Especially in the Forgiveness of Sins") is a first-rate book, even if I do say so myself.


----------

